# Existe una mezcla de Catalan y Castellano en Espana?



## panjabigator

Hay veces cuando hablais in catalan y sin darse cuenta anadais un verbo castellano, o al reves?  Por ejemplo, hais usado "agradar" en vez de "gustar" en castellano?

Hay una mezcla de estos idiomas hablada en la frontera?

Gracias!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Pero existe agradar en castellano también. Fíjate en la definición del RAE.

*agradar**.*(De _grado_2).*1.* intr. Complacer, contentar, gustar.*2.* prnl. Sentir *agrado* (ǁ gusto).

No obstante, los catalanes son ''cracks.'' Es decir, pueden cambiar de un idioma a otro sin complicaciones. Es como parpadear. La mayoría habla perfectamente los dos, en cuanto al accento, fonética, vocabulario sin mezclar, etc.  Pero es inevitable que a veces comitan errores.


----------



## jester.

Yo, personalmente, tengo la impresión de que muchos catalanes tienen un acento catalán en su castellano.
Dicen, por ejemplo, Madrit en vez de Madrid.

Especialmente en cuanto a las palabras que terminan en -ad ya hemos tenido muchas discusiones en Sólo Español. Creo que se pueden localizar esos hilos a través de la búsqueda del foro


----------



## belén

Sí, Jester, pero lo del acento es una peculiaridad dialectal, de hecho, no hay ningún lugar de España donde no tengamos un acento particular de nuestra región. 

En cuanto a tu pregunta, Panj, desde mi experiencia como mallorquina, te puedo decir que no existe una lengua "mezclada", lo que sí que es verdad es que en el lenguaje cotidiano podemos decir determinadas palabras en castellano que vendrían del catalán (o viceversa) y que, sabiendo que la mayor parte de la gente lo va a entender, optamos por usar la palabra del otro idioma.

En Cataluña se me ocurre por ejemplo el caso de las "ratjolas" (baldosas) "enchegar" (encender) o "plegar" (terminar la jornada laboral)

En Mallorca se me ocurre, por ejemplo, la "torrada" (un asado o barbacoa) o "emprenyar", que significa molestar (esta última no sé si también se usa en Cataluña)

Todas estas palabras las usamos indistintamente al hablar catalán o castellano, a veces, sin darnos cuenta de que pertenece a la otra lengua.


----------



## jester.

Claro que esto es una peculiaridad dialectal pero es típico catalán, per eso lo he mencionado.

Qué interesante que usáis palabras catalanas al hablar castellano.

Pero, por supuesto, te doy toda la razón en cunato a las habilidades de la gente. Cuando yo estuve en Cataluña y en Mallorca, remarqué que toda la gente es completamente blingüe y que sabía distinguir entre los idiomas sin los menores problemas, así que de verdad no existe tal mezcla de idiomas.


----------



## panjabigator

Quizas puedamos decir que existia una mezcla hace anos, pero ahora con la educacion gente ya sabe como hablar perfectamente en ambos idiomas.


----------



## ildure

jester & panjabigator creo que esto no va del todo así... por la mezcla de ambas lenguas, aquí, a veces se castellanizan o catalanizan palabras y tanto lo hace un catalán, como lo puede hacer un castellano. No es sólo de aquí, es de la 'convivencia'.
Incluso un castellano que se niegue a hablar catalán porque se expresa mejor en castellano, porque no quiere hacer el ridículo (algunos tienen vergüenza de su mal catalán, si bien lo entienden a la perfección, por no practicarlo nunca hacen muy malas pronunciaciones de los sonidos que no son 'suyos' y lógicamente, así se quedan hasta que empiezan) o porque no les de la gana aprenderlo/hablarlo (que también hay), por el hecho de estar oyendo siempre las mismas expresiones o palabras, aúnque sean catalanas, inconscientemente la dicen.
Mira por ejemplo en un chat (IRC), que la mayoría suelen despedirse con un 'adéu', 'd1' o un 'nanit'... claramente catalanas, pero ya 'asimiladas' en esos ámbitos... 

Bueno, quizás lo he liado mucho cuando era fácil :| supongo quue más o menos se entiende 

Ah, eso de 'Madrid'.. una 'd' final no se pronuncia en ningún lugar de España, creo (corregidme si me equivoco). En nuestro caso, el sonido 't' es el más similar (y más senzillo de pronunciar)... 
Aúnque el acento se nota mucho cuando no has hablado nunca castellano o lo hablas tan pocas veces que te cuesta por la falta de práctica, pero en cosa de un par de semanas de hablarlo constantemente no queda acento ninguno


----------



## mithrellas

Hola panjabigator,
No, no hay una mezcla de idioma en la frontera.

Además de los ejemplos que ha puesto Belén de palabras catalanas usadas en castellano otro fenómeno común es utilizar expresiones o frases hechas de un idioma en el otro. 
En todo caso siempre somos conscientes de estar usando una expresión del otro idioma y normalmente lo hacemos cuando el que nos escucha entiende ambos idiomas (aunque a veces a mi se me ha escapado alguna expresión de estas furera Cataluña  ). 

Las usamos para enfatizar o bien porque, a veces, la frase que expresa mejor lo que queremos decir es justo en el otro idioma (ya sea porque es más corta, suena más musical o se ajusta mejor).

P. Ej: 

¡Vaya tiempecito, "Deu n'hi do" la que está cayendo!

-¿Has estudiado para el examen?
-No, pero me voy a presentar igualmente y "si l'encerto l'endevino"

Expresiones en castellano cuando se habla en catalán también se oyen (aunque quizá menos) pero ahora mismo no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo bueno. 
¿A alguien se le ocurre alguno?


----------



## Mei

Bueno... alguna vez se me ha escapado "esto es soplar y hacer botellas". La frase hecha es en catalán "això és bufar i fer ampolles" que significa que lo que haces es fácil.

A ver si se me ocurren más...

Mei


----------



## betulina

mithrellas said:


> Expresiones en castellano cuando se habla en catalán también se oyen (aunque quizá menos) pero ahora mismo no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo bueno.
> ¿A alguien se le ocurre alguno?



"Si no t'agrada, deixa-ho estar i _a otra cosa, mariposa_". 

Sí, yo creo que a menudo decimos palabras o frases del otro idioma, pero casi siempre somos conscientes de ello. Con esto no quiero decir que cuando decimos "un carrer _peatonal_" (una calle peatonal) todos seamos conscientes de que _peatonal_ no es correcto en catalán. De hecho, creo que en estos casos "enmascarados" no sabemos que estamos diciendo una palabra castellana. Creo que en este sentido el castellanoparlante tiene más consciencia de las palabras catalanas que utiliza que el catalanoparlante de las castellanas.


----------



## jmx

belen said:


> En Mallorca se me ocurre, por ejemplo, la "torrada" (un asado o barbacoa) o "emprenyar", que significa molestar (esta última no sé si también se usa en Cataluña)


Sí se usa, y bastante. Por cierto que en castellano también existe el verbo 'empreñar', creo recordar que lo usaba Cervantes, aunque yo no lo he oído nunca fuera de Cataluña.


----------



## cutsandnicks

También está el verbo de "plegar" para decir que es la hora de salir del trabajo. Un día se lo solté a unos madrileños sin darme cuenta.

O sea que no sólo se pueden plegar sillas y mesas, entre otras cosas.


----------



## mithrellas

betulina said:


> "Si no t'agrada, deixa-ho estar i _a otra cosa, mariposa_".
> 
> Sí, yo creo que a menudo decimos palabras o frases del otro idioma, pero casi siempre somos conscientes de ello. Con esto no quiero decir que cuando decimos "un carrer _peatonal_" (una calle peatonal) todos seamos conscientes de que _peatonal_ no es correcto en catalán. De hecho, creo que en estos casos "enmascarados" no sabemos que estamos diciendo una palabra castellana. Creo que en este sentido el castellanoparlante tiene más consciencia de las palabras catalanas que utiliza que el catalanoparlante de las castellanas.


 
Tienes razón Betulina, cuando son frases hechas solemos ser conscientes de que son en el otro idioma. 
En cambio cuando son palabras sueltas a veces las soltamos tal cual sin darnos cuenta de que son del otro idioma.
En mi caso, aunque sepa que debería ser "carrer per als vianants", lo de "peatonal" me suena mejor (seguramente por costumbre).

También se da el caso de gente que catalaniza una palabra castellana (p. ej.: "vistaso" por ullada, "emputxat" por empès) o castellaniza una palabra catalana ("pesoles" por guisantes o "boletos" por setas). 
En estas situaciones sí diría que es porque no conocen la palabra del otro idioma.


----------



## panjabigator

Fa molts dias retorno a aquest fil (thread?).  L'utilizacio (el uso?) de la paraula "ojala" amb la pronuncio castellana seria un exemple de una mescla entre idiomas, no? 

Tambe, l'utilziacio de la paraula feo en vegada de lleig.  Que creieu?


----------



## belén

panjabigator said:


> Fa molts dias retorno a aquest fil (thread?).  L'utilizacio (el uso?) de la paraula "ojala" amb la pronuncio castellana seria un exemple de una mescla entre idiomas, no?
> 
> Tambe, l'utilziacio de la paraula feo en vegada de lleig.  Que creieu?



Si ,

Això es coneixen com a "barbarismes"

B


----------



## xarruc

Hay muchos ejemplares de situaciones donde la gente de aquí no sabe como decir una cosa en catalán y por eso usan la palabra española. Corchete (catalanizado como corxete), que quiere decir ‘square bracket’ en inglés, debe ser claudator en catalán. Hay muchos mas ejemplares: Llot (cat) quiere decir lodo (esp), pero he oído lodo más que una vez. Bazofia (esp) debe ser gazofia (cat). Normalmente me parece que sean las palabras usadas con menos frecuencia. Como extranjero me doy cuenta cuando traduzco una palabra por el diccionario y después tener que traducir a castellano para estar entendido, o cuando me dicen una palabra que no está en el diccionario y después la encuentro en el diccionario castellano. Cutre es  un ejemplo de este. La palabra no existe en catalán. Cambia según el sentido, pero a menudo se debe traducirlo como tronat. 

Esa es una cuestión de vocabulario. No encuentro que mezclan palabras que conocen en los dos idiomas: la separación de los idiomas por la gente de aquí es increíble, aunque varia entre personas. Algunas mezclan más que otras. Una otra cosa que me he notado es que hay alguna gente que mezclan frases o trozos de frases entre los idiomas cuando hablan – especialmente si estén excitadas.


----------



## XIKA

Hola!

Pienso que toda lengua viva, puede (y debe) ser receptora de rasgos propios de otras lenguas, así como también puede (y debe) ser emisora de rasgos a otras lenguas. 

Creo que podríamos decir que hay mezcla en la lengua oral: es inevitable, las lenguas evolucionan, se adaptan al contexto donde se habla, a sus hablantes, que son los que dan sentido a esa lengua. De esa forma, un madrileño que se instale en Cataluña probablemente adoptará nuevas palabras catalanas a su vocabulario, y es posible que un catalán que se instale en Sevilla acabe hablando en tono andaluz. La lengua viva se habla, se moldea, se transforma según las necesidades. Quiero que me entiendan, quiero entender. Por eso prefiero decir _ojalá_ o _cutre_ y que me entiendan antes que decir una palabra correcta pero que está en desuso. Eso sí, para escribirlo lo hago en cursiva o entre comillas. Porque otra cosa es la lengua escrita, mucho menos flexible, mucho menos receptiva a los cambios o a las mezclas, con una normativa fija cuyos hablantes prefieren respetar. La lengua escrita es algo más rígida en cuanto a evolución, no hace distinción dialectal o de registro, es "una" lengua más o menos unificada y aceptada por todos y cada uno de sus hablantes.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
 En algunos sitios fronterizos sí que existe una mezcla de idiomas, por ejemplo hay pueblos en la frontera entre Catalunya y Aragón donde hablan un idioma híbrido entre catalán y castellano. Y antíguamente creo existía un dialecto contínuo en muchas partes de Europa, por ejemplo, podías ir del norte de Francia al sur de Italia sin encontrar ningún cambio brusco de idioma. Sin embargo actualmente ha cambiado el estilo de vida (movilidad de personas, medios de comunicación...) y ha aparecido un 'idioma estándar' en cada sitio que va ganando terreno y imponiendose a las diferencias dialectales. Aunque sigue habiendolas, claro, y como ya han comentado el resto de comentaristas, tambien hay palabras o expresiones de un idioma que se usan en otro.


----------



## Tige

Hola!
Jo discrepo una mica. Sóc d'aquesta zona que heu anomenat "frontera entre Catalunya i Aragó" (la Franja) i no crec que parlem una barreja. És veritat que algunes paraules les diem castellanitzades, per exemple el "feo" en lloc de "leig" que diu Panja... o dir "detrás" en lloc de "darrere". Però per moltes altres coses crec que utilitzem un català molt més correcte que els occidentals "urbanitas". Per exemple, a Barcelona em fa molta gracia "el hombru" per dir el "muscle" i tantes altres paraules ("metxeru", "sueltu"...) Jo personalment crec que és tan català com "l'oficial".


----------



## betulina

Tige said:


> Hola!
> Jo discrepo una mica. Sóc d'aquesta zona que heu anomenat "frontera entre Catalunya i Aragó" (la Franja) i no crec que parlem una barreja. És veritat que algunes paraules les diem castellanitzades, per exemple el "feo" en lloc de "leig" que diu Panja... o dir "detrás" en lloc de "darrere". Però per moltes altres coses crec que utilitzem un català molt més correcte que els occidentals "urbanitas". Per exemple, a Barcelona em fa molta gracia "el hombru" per dir el "muscle" i tantes altres paraules ("metxeru", "sueltu"...) Jo personalment crec que és tan català com "l'oficial".



 I jo encara hi diria més: el teu català és tan "oficial" com qualsevol altre.

Benvinguda!


----------



## XIKA

Sí... i tant! I el meu català, amb _metxeru_ i _sueltu_ inclòs, també és.. oficiós!  Perquè sóc catalana de les que fins i tot s'inventen barbarismes com "poma" o "a dos cuartos de nueve", i bé que considero que parlo català... Ara... si és oficial... ja no sé.  . Parlo el català de la meva comarca (Bages).


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
no sóc lingüista o sigui que em puc equivocar, ni tampoc pretenc ofendre ningú dient-li que no és català o que és "menys" català que els altres. Però per exemple això:



> Una persona, recientment desapareixeda ho va veri, i sin cap tipo de vergonya i con molta valentia i sobre tot, molto amor pel suyo pueblo va empezar el camino capa la revalorizació de la llengua que siempre había sentit enragonar al pueblo desde que ell eba més chic. Fruto d'ixo, tenim el primer escrit coneixet en la nostra llengua i que con el permiso dels suyos fillos a continuació reproduixco.


(tret d'aquí: http://www.lascuarre.net/catala/llengua/pepon.htm)

em sembla que és un exemple d'aquestes llengües frontereres que parlàvem. Ara, jo no he anat a aquest poble i per tant no puc dir si és real.

Salutacions.


----------



## Tige

Hola de nou!
No m'ofenc gens!! M'agrada opinar del tema perquè m'estimo molt la zona de la que parlem i sempre m'ha paregut molt interessant veure com canvia la llengua d'un poble a l'altre, o els exemples com el que poses (Ernest).
A la meva part de la Franja ens podem identificar entre un poble i un altre només per petits detalls del parlar, o per alguna paraula. També és sorprenent - al menys a mi sempre m'ha intrigat - estar a un poble on es parla català, i anar al següent poble (6 Km) i veure que només es parla castellà. Tampoc sóc lingüista però m'agradaria molt saber com passa això... Tant si diem "solt" com si dieu "sueltu", la cosa està ben viva!!


----------



## xarruc

> exemple d'aquestes llengües frontereres que parlàvem



Ara trobo que fa molt poc, quan comencava a apprendre català que de fet jo estava parlant una llengüa antiga i no una mescla guirri de català-castellà!!


----------



## belén

yserien said:


> Solamente una pregunta que a lo mejor no es el sitio adecuado. No voy a responder a las respuestas(perdón) me limitaré a leer y me irè Pregunto : el español está retrocediendo en Catalunya ?



Hola Yserien,

Te remito a este hilo:



> Este forum está dedicado al debate sobre las traducciones y el uso del idioma catalán en Andorra, Cataluña, las Islas Baleares, el Rosellón, la Franja de Poniente, la Comunidad Valenciana (donde también se conoce como valenciano), el Carche, Alguero y en cualquier otro lugar.
> 
> *No se tolerarán intervenciones políticas sobre el idioma* ni discusiones acerca de si una o más variedades de catalán son una lengua independiente o un dialecto.
> 
> Se ruega escribir en catalán, castellano, inglés o en alguna de las lenguas que comprendan los colaboradores habituales del foro. Contacten con el moderador para resolver cualquier duda.


Hay algunas discusiones en el foro de Discusiones Culturales donde se habla del tema del catalán. Te ruego hagas una búsqueda en dicho foro a fin de encontrar respuesta a tus inquietudes. Este no es el lugar adecuado.

Muchas gracias por tu comprensión, saludos
Belén


----------



## yserien

ildure said:


> jester & panjabigator creo que esto no va del todo así... por la mezcla de ambas lenguas, aquí, a veces se castellanizan o catalanizan palabras y tanto lo hace un catalán, como lo puede hacer un castellano. No es sólo de aquí, es de la 'convivencia'.
> Incluso un castellano que se niegue a hablar catalán porque se expresa mejor en castellano, porque no quiere hacer el ridículo (algunos tienen vergüenza de su mal catalán, si bien lo entienden a la perfección, por no practicarlo nunca hacen muy malas pronunciaciones de los sonidos que no son 'suyos' y lógicamente, así se quedan hasta que empiezan) o porque no les de la gana aprenderlo/hablarlo (que también hay), por el hecho de estar oyendo siempre las mismas expresiones o palabras, aúnque sean catalanas, inconscientemente la dicen.
> Mira por ejemplo en un chat (IRC), que la mayoría suelen despedirse con un 'adéu', 'd1' o un 'nanit'... claramente catalanas, pero ya 'asimiladas' en esos ámbitos...
> Pienso que Madrid, sobre todo en el español de la calle se pronuncia "Madrí" o muchas veces "Madriz" sin exagerar la zeta. Pocas veces se pronuncia Madrid, ya que resulta un poco difícil y en la conversación corriente se pronuncia mal. En cuanto a "Madrit" creo que sois los catalanes etc.. que la pronunciais así. Saludos.
> 
> Bueno, quizás lo he liado mucho cuando era fácil :| supongo quue más o menos se entiende
> 
> Ah, eso de 'Madrid'.. una 'd' final no se pronuncia en ningún lugar de España, creo (corregidme si me equivoco). En nuestro caso, el sonido 't' es el más similar (y más senzillo de pronunciar)...
> Aúnque el acento se nota mucho cuando no has hablado nunca castellano o lo hablas tan pocas veces que te cuesta por la falta de práctica, pero en cosa de un par de semanas de hablarlo constantemente no queda acento ninguno


----------



## Manda

el viure en un país bilingüe ens fa barrejar idiomes però ens entenem igualment! ^^ I sovint, quan utilitzen paraules castellanes al parlar en català les "catalanitzem fonéticament", els posem acent català. Personalment, m'agrada.


----------



## panjabigator

Manda said:


> el viure en un país bilingüe ens fa barrejar idiomes però ens entenem igualment! ^^ I sovint, quan u*tilitzen paraules castellanes al parlar en català les "catalanitzem fonéticament*", els posem acent català. Personalment, m'agrada.



  Quizás no te he entendido.  ¿Las catalanizáis?  Pensé que fue el opuesto…que las pronuncian con el acento castellano, como en el ejemplo de la palabra _ojala_ y su pronunciación.  ¿Cómo pronuncias la palabra “ojala”?  ¿Con la “j” castellana o la de catalán?

  De todas maneras, no me molesta si las pronuncias con un acento catalán!


----------



## betulina

panjabigator said:


> Quizás no te he entendido.  ¿Las catalanizáis?  Pensé que era al contrario…que las pronunciáis con el acento castellano, como en el ejemplo de la palabra _ojalá_ y su pronunciación.  ¿Cómo pronuncias la palabra “ojalá”?  ¿Con la “j” castellana o la de catalán?



Hola, Panja,

Sí, Manda té raó. Les paraules castellanes les acostumem a catalanitzar, cadascú amb la fonètica del seu dialecte. Per exemple, en català oriental diem "buenu" (i "e" oberta) per "bueno", o el que deien abans "sueltu" per "suelto". La "j", però, tinc la sensació que és un cas a part i que si és una paraula que prové del castellà hi farem la "j" castellana, per exemple amb "ojalà" o "jefe".


----------



## xarruc

No doubt in your studies you have already naturally started to "catalanize" in a way spanish words that you dont actually know in catalan as you speak. 90% of the time you will be right. Situación - Situació etc. Catalanization is just the process of morphing a word into what it would be were it catalan. I still come out with some horrible ones from English left right and centre. As it happens sometimes I'm right and the blank faces, after some searching in the dico, have to concede me one!.

For exampe, I use the word succinct in English and catalanized it to succint. (correct). No one had ever heard of the word!


----------



## ernest_

xarruc said:


> No doubt in your studies you have already naturally started to "catalanize"


I think you've already started to americani*z*e as well


----------



## Moi_elise

ildure said:


> Ah, eso de 'Madrid'.. una 'd' final no se pronuncia en ningún lugar de España, creo (corregidme si me equivoco). En nuestro caso, el sonido 't' es el más similar (y más senzillo de pronunciar)...



Bueno, te iba a decir que yo sí que pronuncio la "d", pero de hecho creo que sólo cuando va antes de una palabra que empieza por vocal y nunca muy marcada. Más bien se trata de una especie de "Madrí" (lo que dicen también en Murcia, aunque allí más marcado). Pero bueno, al menos la "t" que ponen los catalanes me suena mejor que la "z" que utilizan muchos castellanoparlantes, que no responde a ningún dialecto y es sólo falta de atención (o eso oí decir a algún periodista).


----------



## silviafutbol8

Sí hay influencias mutuas dependiendo si la persona es de lengua materna castellana y aprrende el catalan como segunda lengua, o si es de familia catalan y aprende el castellano como segudna lengua, mas o menos plosteriormente. 
NO HAY MEZCLA propiamente dicha, como ocurre con el fenomeno Spanglish
NO HAY dialectos mezclados fronterizas de ningun tipo (la franja parla un dialecte del catala amb alguna influencia del desaparegut aragones i ara ultimament del castella)

Todos los habitantes de cataluña son bilingues y por tanto usan castellanismos al hablar catalan con mas o menos frecuencia y viceversa.

En el plano fonetico los catalanes aplican al castellano alguna cosa como
pronunciar la L mas cerrada 
las D finales com T
decir CAL en vez de HACE FALTA

Los castellanoparlantes por su parte cometen los mismos errores al hablar catalan pues suelen:
convertir las neutras en A
convertir las S sonoras en sordas
decir BUENU en vez de BE

lo normal cuando conviven dos lenguas

yo me cambio de una a otra sin problema , a veces sin darme cuenta

salut!


----------



## Lejinad

Algo que creo que nadie ha comentado, y quizá puede llevar a cierta confusión a los extranjeros, es que esta mezcla (mas o menos amplia) sólo se lleva a cabo entre los ciudadanos propiamente de cataluña, valencia o baleares, que son las regiones que tienen esta lengua en su cultura. Se podría comparar, yo creo, con lo que pasa con el gaélico en Escocia, que esas personas hablan indistintamente gaélico e inglés, pero los ingleses o galeses no lo saben hablar. Lo que quiero decir es que esta mezcla sólo se da entre los habitantes de esas regiones, ya que son bilingües, mientras que los demás son 'monolingües'.
PD: La diversidad de lenguas es una riqueza cultural personal y no una diferencia social.


----------



## panjabigator

Hola a tothom,

Revifo aquest fil per que acabo de descobrir a una noia que els barregen.  Ara sóc a Vic i vaig escoltar a una noia xinesa parlant a castellà amb un noi català.  Ella va fer servir moltes paraules que només són catalanes, com "llavors" i "fer servir" i coses així (no me'n recordo de tot que va dir, per que al principi no estava tant segur de què idioma estava parlant).  També, ella va pronunciar la lletra "o" molt obert com a la paraula "hola" que em sembla pronunciada de manera diferent de castellà, oi?  Potser que ella els iba barrejant per que no els dominés molt bé (encara que ella té un accent boníssim) o per que ella volia que el noi li parlés a català.  Ho que sigui...

He notat que hi alguna gent que et parla només a castellà i que has de demanar/exigir el teu dret de fer servir el català (i també el al revés amb el castellà, però a penes passa això amb estrangers, oi), i amb jo, només va ocórrer dos vegades, però aquest senyor em va parlar només a català quan el vaig parlar.

Comentes?


----------



## Tomby

Normalment a Catalunya et responen en l'idioma que utilitzes, em refereixo únicament al català i castellà.
Respecte a la pregunta inicial sobre l'existència d'una barreja d'idiomes vull dir que no existeix. És possible que a la Comunitat Valenciana es doni amb major freqüència aquest fenomen lingüístic, però cal recordar que aquesta Comunitat està totalment rodejada de províncies castellanoparlants llevat de Tarragona.
Personalment només conec dues o tres poblacions on s'aprecia aquest fenomen lingüístic de la barreja d'idiomes, m'estic referint a Peñarroya de Tastavins i Monroyo, a la província de Terol, concretament estan situats on es troben els límits de les comunitats d'Aragó, Catalunya i València. En aquests pobles hi ha una barreja de català, català-valencià i castellà tipus "_Tanca la puerta y trae la clau_". 
TT.


----------



## BoigOGeni

Yo, o hablo Catalán, o hablo Castellano, pero nunca los revuelvo. Pero aquí en Llivia, se mezcla un poco de todo, francés, castellano y catalán cuando no se habla formalmente.


----------

